# Quiting smoking I am doing it...



## Bugpac (May 16, 2010)

After smoking for about 20 yrs i am officially on day 5, I had to get stuck in the hospital to do it but i am doing it, I am sticking to it... On another note i havent been here much this week as i got a bad infection in my right leg that put me in the hospital for 4 days, I am not out of the woods yet, they been giving me antibiotics, I got to come home today with about 50% swelling and redness left, to most they would be saying get to the er quick if you seen it now, anyhow i got to monitor it closely and if it woprsens at all i will be back for another 5 day stint, the docs are certain they got it under a bag and the oral antibiotics will finish it off for me.. So thats my life this week..


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that man, but I'm really glad to hear you're kicking cigarettes. I've (fortunately) never had to try to kick a habit like that, but I imagine its tough. If we see a big spike in the number of bannings, we'll know why :lol: 


Good luck and get well man.


----------



## jigster60 (May 16, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> Congrats on the stop smoking .....Keep us informed on how ya doing with the other problem...Hang in there bro....... JIGGY


----------



## Workdawg (May 16, 2010)

Hang in there Bugpac..I quit 5 years ago after smoking for 41 years doing 3 packs a day...Believe me it will get easier the longer you hang with it. Hope the infection gets better soon... =D> =D>


----------



## Jim (May 16, 2010)

Wow Bugpac, hope all goes well! [-o< 

Good luck with the expensive, unhealthy, stinky habit. :wink: 

I quit those when my son was Born.....9/11/01. I still get an urge now and then.


----------



## perchin (May 16, 2010)

Good job man,
The first few weeks are the hardest. It will be a full year without smoking for me in june. I still can't brew coffee in the morning before work, Something about the sound of it perking and the smell through the house :shock: :shock: It makes my skin crawl, and chest tighten with anxiety. You'll have to learn to do things again, but without ciggs. I used to get up start the coffee and smoke 2 or 3 while it brewed, now I just stop at the gas station for a quick cup  

On a side note Sorry to hear about your leg..... prayers sent out for ya man.


----------



## .:Crosby:. (May 16, 2010)

Just don't get addicted to nicorette now lol
I worked with an old man who quit somking about 10 years ago
Problem is he has been chewing niccortte ever since!

Good luck and hope your leg gets better!


----------



## LoweRider (May 16, 2010)

Congrats on quitting smoking, I know it isn't fun , Feb 23rd was a year for me, the other post was right the longer you go the easier it gets . Best luck beating that infection too. You have my prayers for both! Pleas let us know how you are doing as time goes on


----------



## BassAddict (May 16, 2010)

Good luck with the smoking Bug, out of all the things I quit I find quitting smoking the hardest (yes I still steal one now and again!) Hope that knee heals up too, keep us informed on how things go.


----------



## Bugpac (May 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, so far the knee is not getting worse, I am developing a large cist on it now tho, it was tiny when i left, I think as the swelling goes down it is getting more visible, once that sucker gives ill probbaly feel 100% better, they didn't want to stick any needles in it and risk spreading the infection to the joint, he said it would go naturally but if it gets to big then they will relieve it.


----------



## cali27 (May 17, 2010)

Hey Bugpac, I just quit 4 months ago and feel great. I smoked for 12 years and dont remember having this much energy. Stay with it man, you will feel better both physicaly and mentally. You can do it, I did it cold turkey as well. On another note I hope you leg issue gets better and you can get back in the boat soon!


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 17, 2010)

How did your leg get infected?


----------



## poolie (May 17, 2010)

Bug, well wishes on getting the leg back to health. I hope you can stick it out on the not smoking. Just think of the extra money you'll have to spend on the bait monkey 

I'm sure the guys on here that have quit would be more than happy to be your support group if needed.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 17, 2010)

Keep it up Bug,I have been 424days without a smoke.Same as Cali,quit cold turkey after 30 yrs.Once you get past the first couple of weeks ,it's smooth sailing after that.Good luck to you.


----------



## Bugpac (May 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. On a side note, my wife did bring me the mail in the hospital the other day, I got a big ol package from Jd-Baits, i could at least think about fishing anyways... =D>


----------



## bobberboy (May 17, 2010)

Way to go on the smoking. I quit in 1996 after about 30 years of smoking. Sometimes I would still like to have a smoke with coffee and some big ol' piece of pie, but with me it's all or nothing. Let's not forget the cancer part of it too. One motivation you could try to keep on your goal is to put the money you _didn't_ spend on smokes in a jar and spend it on fishing stuff. I bet you'd put together a lot of dough in a hurry at $4.00 or whatever a pack. Good luck and keep it up.


----------



## Jim (May 17, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> Way to go on the smoking. I quit in 1996 after about 30 years of smoking. Sometimes I would still like to have a smoke with coffee and some big ol' piece of pie, but with me it's all or nothing. Let's not forget the cancer part of it too. One motivation you could try to keep on your goal is to put the money you _didn't_ spend on smokes in a jar and spend it on fishing stuff. I bet you'd put together a lot of dough in a hurry at $4.00 or whatever a pack. Good luck and keep it up.



$4 bucks? Try $8 and some change up here. Imagine the people that smoke 2-3 packs per day?


----------



## poolie (May 17, 2010)

Jim said:


> bobberboy said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go on the smoking. I quit in 1996 after about 30 years of smoking. Sometimes I would still like to have a smoke with coffee and some big ol' piece of pie, but with me it's all or nothing. Let's not forget the cancer part of it too. One motivation you could try to keep on your goal is to put the money you _didn't_ spend on smokes in a jar and spend it on fishing stuff. I bet you'd put together a lot of dough in a hurry at $4.00 or whatever a pack. Good luck and keep it up.
> ...



You're kidding???? Holy cow, now I know why I don't smoke. That's a nice rod/reel every couple weeks.


----------



## switchback (May 18, 2010)

Smoked for 22 years. 2 packs a day. Quit 2 different times for 2 months each time and started back always while out on the town. The last time I quit for good, cold turkey. Been quit for 4 years now. Best thing you can do.

Hate to hear about the knee. Tore mine up years ago and had to have it drained....Believe me when I tell you....you don't want them to have to drain it. I take pain really good and it hurt Like H**ll l!!!! Never want that again. Been cut with skillsaw on the leg and had 21 staples and it didn't hurt like that did.

Hope everything works out and the knee gets better.


----------



## kindredscents (May 19, 2010)

Hey Bro!!!

FIRST OFF CONGRATS!! 

I quit about 5 months ago and although the beginning is hell, you start to realize that everyone you see smoking is definitely not happy they are doing it.

keep it up, i feel so much better man. I started working out, breaking a sweat, and proving to myself i am not sucking tubes anymore..although I did suck tubes for a few weeks, it doesnt take that long to feel good even if you dont workout..

good luck, dont look back,. its so much better this way.


----------



## Bugpac (May 20, 2010)

I am officially at the 7 day mark as of 8am this morning. Dont get me wrong or give me to much credit, I am still sucking on the Grizzly, i feel i can quit that easy enough.. My wife and mother in law are smoke free as well, they are officially on day 5. Its been hell with the wife the first few days, she is not happy about quiting..  Shes starting to ease up a bit and get a little friendlier.. On the knee all the infection is hust about gone, I got 2 small areas that are taking there sweet time, but the size of them is shrinking daily.. One thing i have found is a lot of the food i eat, I guess i really dont like, It is amazing how the taste buds change not sucking on smokes everyday.. Thanks for all the moral support. Its been a tough 2 weeks, first i kicked the Mt Dew that i love so much, then got this knee problem and quit smoking. And with the wife not being to friendly i guess i gave that up to for a while. Take everything a man loves in 14 days.... :mrgreen: I went fishing the other night for a few hours with my partner that smokes, I actually thought something was on fire how bad it smelled, I could have easily said hey give me one of them, but i held out..


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 20, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> I am officially at the 7 day mark as of 8am this morning. Dont get me wrong or give me to much credit, I am still sucking on the Grizzly, i feel i can quit that easy enough.. My wife and mother in law are smoke free as well, they are officially on day 5. Its been hell with the wife the first few days, she is not happy about quiting..  Shes starting to ease up a bit and get a little friendlier.. On the knee all the infection is hust about gone, I got 2 small areas that are taking there sweet time, but the size of them is shrinking daily.. One thing i have found is a lot of the food i eat, I guess i really dont like, It is amazing how the taste buds change not sucking on smokes everyday.. Thanks for all the moral support. Its been a tough 2 weeks, first i kicked the Mt Dew that i love so much, then got this knee problem and quit smoking. And with the wife not being to friendly i guess i gave that up to for a while. Take everything a man loves in 14 days.... :mrgreen: I went fishing the other night for a few hours with my partner that smokes, I actually thought something was on fire how bad it smelled, I could have easily said hey give me one of them, but i held out..



Good job but the Grizz will get you worse than ciggs. Thats how I got hooked on that stuff. Took me five years and a potential hottie to quit.


----------



## DocWatson (May 20, 2010)

Stop suckin' on that Welfare Bear !! It can't be good for that infection !!! [-X


----------



## dedawg1149 (May 22, 2010)

congrats i guit with chantix 2 years ago i will never go back to smoking they stink real bad now


----------



## poolie (May 22, 2010)

Keep it up BP!!! Didn't know that you also cut the Mt Dew... now that one would be tough for me ;-)

I grew up in house full of smokers and never realized how much they smelled until I moved away from my parents. I'd go by their house for Sunday dinner or something it would be like,,, man, what's that smell?

Glad you're hanging in there!


----------



## Bugpac (May 22, 2010)

The dew is harder than the smokes, I have cheated on the dew, I have had 2 cans in the last 14 days... 9 days today for the smoking... :mrgreen: I have shed close to 15lbs in the last 2 weeks as well... Im feeling pretty good...


----------



## Brine (May 22, 2010)

Wow Bug, Can't believe I missed this. 

Congrats on quitting smoking man, and I hope the knee is healing up. Sounds like you're doing a complete health overhaul. =D> 

On a sour note...I lost my PB (easily 10#+) today at the side of the boat... :evil:


----------



## Bugpac (May 23, 2010)

Brine said:


> Wow Bug, Can't believe I missed this.
> 
> Congrats on quitting smoking man, and I hope the knee is healing up. Sounds like you're doing a complete health overhaul. =D>
> 
> On a sour note...I lost my PB (easily 10#+) today at the side of the boat... :evil:



Were at, Varner?
Thanks BTW... Your turn to quit next...


----------



## Waterwings (May 23, 2010)

Congrats! Have tried to quit smoking _several_ times over the years, and it's a real task. We have however cutout sodas _and_ fries. If we do stop at a fast food place we just order the sandwich (usually the grilled chicken), and do not order the entire meal. The soft drinks (soda) will put the weight on you quick if you drink enough of them. Instead, we drink iced tea.


----------



## Bugpac (May 23, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> Congrats! Have tried to quit smoking _several_ times over the years, and it's a real task. We have however cutout sodas _and_ fries. If we do stop at a fast food place we just order the sandwich (usually the grilled chicken), and do not order the entire meal. The soft drinks (soda) will put the weight on you quick if you drink enough of them. Instead, we drink iced tea.




Sweet tea? Man I cant stand that stuff. Hard to find regular tea in Ga as well... I can say, if your spouse smokes, I dont think it can be done unless you both do it...


----------



## poolie (May 23, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats! Have tried to quit smoking _several_ times over the years, and it's a real task. We have however cutout sodas _and_ fries. If we do stop at a fast food place we just order the sandwich (usually the grilled chicken), and do not order the entire meal. The soft drinks (soda) will put the weight on you quick if you drink enough of them. Instead, we drink iced tea.
> ...



GA tea (only comes in sweet and sweeter) probably has more sugar than soda's. I've forced myself to semi-like diet sodas... Diet Mt Dew isn't half bad


----------



## Waterwings (May 23, 2010)

poolie said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > Waterwings said:
> ...




Sweet tea here also  . The sodas seem to go straight to my gut, but not the tea. Might be the caramel coloring and all the _other _stuff they put in sodas :shock: . Tea has anti-oxidants in it (or so they say, lol).


----------

